# Ics Source Out, Why Even Spend Time Fixing Cm7?



## nunja business (Oct 2, 2011)

Title says it all. If the source has dropped, aren't all you mod gods digging into that with both hands?
Of course, as I understand it, getting good drivers for all components will be the sticky point.

As a non-dev, I would not pretend to know how involved a process it will end up being - getting ICS up on the TP. However, it seems to me that working on the existing GB-based ROM would be like continuing to fine-tune your steam-powered car when there is a nice shiny new gasoline engine with a lot more horsepower just waiting for you to make it fit! And I bet when it is many thousands of people will be so happy they will pay for it. I for one, would.


----------



## PainToad (Oct 13, 2011)

If we have to use car analogies for some reason, working on ICS would be like painting the car body before the engine is working.

The whole point of porting GB over in the first place, and now, was to get the core drivers and services working. ICS is nothing more than a distraction until all core issues are solved under GB.

Now can we please just let the devs do what they want/need. They know the source is there, they know people want it. Just trust them and stop wanting explanations and justifications.

EDIT: To clarify, almost all work put into GB will be (relativity) easily ported over to ICS as the team are doing system level coding not dirty hacks like other groups, so nothing is lost/wasted by continuing with GB for the time being.


----------



## nunja business (Oct 2, 2011)

PainToad said:


> If we have to use car analogies for some reason, working on ICS would be like painting the car body before the engine is working.
> 
> The whole point of porting GB over in the first place, and now, was to get the core drivers and services working. ICS is nothing more than a distraction until all core issues are solved under GB.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clear and reasonable explanation.

You could have left the attitude out of the reply, though. Nothing that I or you (or anyone else) post is going to change the actual Devs' direction or process.
Since you are not one of them, your "protection" is hardly needed.


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

Taken from the top of the CM7 thread:


> *CyanogenMod for TouchPad *
> 
> *ALPHA 3 *
> 
> *""I KNOW ICS SOURCE WAS RELEASED" EDITION *


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

lol @ dal


----------

